# Just when you think you are bulletproof.......



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I can work every day in my shop and for months, not so much as a splinter or a nick with something sharp. After all these year I am very aware how shop tools can hurt you. But even so, you get complacent and let your guard down.
While trying to bring out some grain in a piece of Beetle Kill Pine with my 8" wire wheel, I got too close and it caught my shirt and wound itself up. Luckily my thumb and my thigh were all that caught any damage as you can see in the pictures. But in all fairness to me, I have lost over 50 lbs. in the last year so most of my clothes have gotten baggy. The wheel caught me because my shirt was so loose and I got just a little too close.

If I can't be an example, maybe I can be a warning. Remember to stay focused, don't wear floppy clothes and treat every machine like it was a loaded gun. I was lucky this time and maybe I needed a "wake up call". This is just a reminder to other woodworkers…..this hurt.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations on losing 50Lbs!

Ask the wife to take in the seams for you,... or celebrate by buying a new outfit you deserve it.
Did you add a couple more after changing your undies!

alough its "just a flesh wound its a Nasty injury.

Speedy recovery

Please post a result of your wire work, I would be interested in seeing it


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Complacency will get you every time. It happens to all of us to some degree now and then. All you can do is use it as a cheap heads up and keep trying to maintain that focus. It's almost worse the more experienced you are.

Congrats on the 50#, I just lost 25 so you must have worked twice as hard as me.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am also losing weight. Not easy to do it right. What you did can happen to any of us. You will heal and be smarter for it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Those wire wheels can really BITE! (been there, done that) Good thing it's only surface wounds.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Monte, the weight thing is really weird and I don't recommend doing it like I have.

Last year they found a tumor on a kidney. Turned out to be cancerous but it and the kidney were removed in tact so needed no chemo or radiation. It was all over just like that. The tumor and kidney accounted for nearly 15 lbs of my weight loss. The other 35-40 lbs came off as a result of a partial lack of appetite. I just don't seem to get hungry. I usually have a piece of fruit for breakfast, something like a small fish sandwich for lunch and maybe a salad at night. And being diabetic, I should be eating small meals at regular times but even the diabetes has changed. My sugar numbers are 1/2 of what they used to be and I have cut way back on my insulin. Doctors are real pleased so less visits to them mean more time in the shop. And the tremble in my hands from my Parkinson's has almost disappeared and that med. has been cut way back. Legs are still weak and I mostly ride and work from my scooter but even that is getting better and I am getting around some with a cane (I made, naturally).
And the "flesh wounds" are healing and hurt very little. I keep wondering if something catastrophic is waiting just around the corner.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for reminder. As much as I hate seeing a torn up thumb, it's a good reminder that even seasoned lumberjocks can have a mishap and to stay focused in the shop. Glad you escaped w/ relatively minor wounds!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Ouch. Those angle grinders are really a whole different animal, especially with wirewheels on them, they just turn into kickback machines. This may be the opposite of what you are supposed to do, but I always were gloves when I use on of those stupid things. I have seen some serious damage halted because a guy was wearing gloves while using one of those. A cut wheel on one exploded and likely would have stuck in his hand, but instead it was more of just a bruise. I think some stiff leather gloves might be better than skin. I think the gloves give you a beat to get your hand away.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm glad that it wasn't worse. An accident can happen to the best of us.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Wrangler,
I'm sure I learned from your injury. I hope you ehal quickly and completely.

Thank you for the warning.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Wrangler,

On that example thing…

I once had a boss that told me that everyone was good for something and even those who seemed to be good for nothing were a good example of a bad example!

I understand the dangers inherent in having a long history of no accidents. I made it too 61 years of age before having a serious accident. The result can be seen in my avatar photo.

Hope your health continues to improve.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that's got to hurt ,glad it wasn't worse. congrats on the weight loss. Sometimes we forget the basics and incidents like this bring them it to focus really quick. I wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It sounds like you have already had the catastrophic thing. Often times if you are overweight and having other health problems, losing weight will correct many of the health problems. When I was diagnosed with Leukemia it was the first thing they told me to do. Get the weight where it is supposed to be and keep it there. It will make the battle significantly easier. That is why I am faithfully losing my weight.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

*shipwright: " Complacency will get you every time."*
Wrangler,I didn't think I would ever post here about my incident but I thought it's the right thing to do to tell you you are not alone.
I have been in agony for the past two weeks recovering after a router "accident" that removed a chunk of my left thumb (with nail and all) plus a good chunk from my index finger.
I 'll spare everyone the pictures ,can not explain the pain I went through ,have not been to my shop ever since,don't want to go back until the fingers are healed.
Accidents like yours or mine take an emotional toll if you know what I mean. I try to look at this experience as a reminder that * " Complacency will get you every time."*
Be thankful that we still have the luxury of completely recover from this physically.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

OldWrangle, distrbd thanks for posting your stories. These should be viewed as reminders on how quickly things can happen. I hope you both fully recover quickly.

My latest - I have an older RAS, takes forever for the blade to stop after shutting it off. While cutting some tenons a few weeks back I noticed that the dust port behind the saw was clogged. I shut the saw off and reached back to clear the port and boom, forearm kissed the still spinning blade; 6 stitches, wounded ego. I've been saying that I need to replace the bearings so that's what I'll be doing as soon as the parts arrive. Mentioned this only because the complacency message resonated with me.

OldWrangle, I hope your weight loss is a healthy thing.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

That must have been a big gash Nicky,I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry to read about your abrasive rash, just glad that it was not worse. Hope that you heal quick and get
back to making sawdust soon. I have not had a painful reminder for over 20 years and hope to keep it 
that way. Thank you for sharing, and quit making your home sound prophetic, Puckerbush country sounds
dangerous on it own.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad it wasn't any worse! I hope you wear a full face shield when using those wire wheels as they will shed fine wire projectiles and safety glasses aren't enough (voice of experience here)


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Nicky, RAS is one of the most dangerous saws you can use. Be very careful with them.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Never dreamed so many would comment on my post. Like I said, if I can't be a good example, I can at least be a scary warning. Just wanted to maybe jog some memories and save a few fingers. Sorry to hear how many of you have had similar accidents. Hope we'll all heal and remember to concentrate when using our machines. A fellow woodworker once told me he had never seem a good woodworker with all of his fingers. Maybe I won't try so hard to be good. BTW, my thumb is healing well but looks a little strange with a scab of half sawdust.

I've got some neat projects in the works and will be posting pictures when they finish up. One project is on hold awaiting more Beetle Kill Pine. When that comes in I can go ahead and finish and post. Today the FedEx man brought me a bundle of about 30 lbs of the brightest Aromatic Red Cedar I have ever had. The wood is beautiful, easy on the tools and smells great while working. I am getting away from Mesquite, Walnut and Bois D'Arc. They are nice but tough to work with. The Red Cedar, Flame Box Elder and the Beetle Kill Pine are becoming my new favorites.

Y'all count your fingers when you leave the shop for the nite.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I believe that you should cut aromatic red cedar in the shop daily. Everything is better with cedar.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

bet that hurt : )

on a scale of 1 through 10, 1 being least painful and 10 being most painful, how would you rate it ?

its a dangerous hobby, with inherent risks, and am very sorry for the inconvenience of being wounded and hope u recover quickly


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Look how fast the thumb is healing. A sawdust scab works wonders. Doesn't look wonderful but it drys thing up. Can't imagine what the little red thread is from. It's not there on purpose and I hadn't noticed until I posted the pic.

Kryptic, I have always had a high tolerance for pain. One time I even sutured a cut by myself. This hurt like a 6-7 at first but washed off and bandaged, I was back in the shop working with pain down to a 2. It hasn't slowed me down and adhering sawdust is just what happens while working.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

*Glad you are ok, glad to hear that you lost 50lbs, great job.*

We all think we are above it all. That we are so careful it can't happen. That's when it happens.
Even slipping on a floor because the saw dust, or off cut missed the bucket and you step on it and roll your ankle…

So a healthy respect for the tools and everything else.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

nice looking scab

not anyone ever said


----------

